# Pawn Stars 5/30/2013



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I guess the new season starts on 5/30/2013, but it picks up all the old shows that the guide did not label as repeat! I said to not record reruns but instead of starting on 5/30 it is going to record stuff on 5/22 at 5AM!

UPDATE, it did fix itself!


----------

